# Can you teach me/ post a video of some authentic Ninjitsu hand to hand techniques?



## Towel Snapper (Sep 18, 2014)

That would be awesome, cheers guys!


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 18, 2014)

Teach you? No. For that, get an instructor.

To that end, I'm going to ask&#8230; why are you wanting all this information on disparate techniques from different arts? Do you really think you can learn anything that way? Do you really think that, even if we post a video, you can learn anything from that? It simply doesn't work that way.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 18, 2014)

The best teaching comes in person (i'd assume)  its easier,  and another thing when taught in person corrections and tips can be said right away 

If your already in a style it would be good to maintain that one style for a while,  if looking for a style perhaps the internet might help you find a solution maybe a good dojo near your location.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 18, 2014)

You can't learn from videos.  You will need a real teacher to learn any martial system.

Here is Duncan Stewart of the Bujinkan performing some Budo Taijutsu


----------



## donald1 (Sep 18, 2014)

I like how he jumped over the sword at the end,  never seen someone's do that before


----------



## Fritz (Sep 30, 2014)

I'd second any of the videos by Duncan Stewart, especially the tenchijin fundamentals. Awesome and inspiring stuff.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ninjutsu is easy. Just hide behind the curtains.

Joking aside, 'ninjutsu' is not even a fighting form. It translates to something like 'the art/way of invisibility/concealment/evasion'.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 30, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You can't learn from videos.  You will need a real teacher to learn any martial system.
> 
> Here is Duncan Stewart of the Bujinkan performing some Budo Taijutsu



He strikes me as... stiff.  Is this considered a good example?


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 1, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Ninjutsu is easy. Just hide behind the curtains.
> 
> Joking aside, 'ninjutsu' is not even a fighting form. It translates to something like 'the art/way of invisibility/concealment/evasion'.



Are you sure about that&#8230;? It's a lot more complex than you may realise...



Blindside said:


> He strikes me as... stiff.  Is this considered a good example?



Hmm&#8230; "good", particularly when looking at the Bujinkan, is incredibly subjective. What I will say is that Darren is one of the most dedicated, and technical teachers or practitioners I've come across&#8230; I will also mention that this video was filmed not long after some major back issues, which may have added to the "stiffness" in his performance&#8230; but balance that by saying that, in a number of the systems involved in the Bujinkan, "stiff" isn't necessarily a bad thing&#8230; and also that "stiff" is relative to the art itself. I'd also hasten to add that this video is Darren showing some of the fundamental skill-sets, so certain aspects are emphasised or exaggerated to show the technical details. While I don't agree with everything Darren does, I do have a lot of respect for him, and am quite a fan of the way he approaches his training and teaching.


----------



## 1992 (Oct 1, 2014)

Chris, I don't post much but I come to the forum to check the Ninjutsu section from time to time. Your posts are good and very informative, but I have noticed that you seem to be somewhat poisoned against the Bujinkan. Perhaps it is just my perception.  What organization are you a part of? I train in the Bujinkan and train with several others who have previously trained in the Genbukan and Jinenkan.  They say that the training is different but not much else.  Just curious, not trying to start any arguments.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2014)

Blindside said:


> He strikes me as... stiff.  Is this considered a good example?



I think it would be stiff as in comparison to what?  A lot of Bujinkan Takedowns are performed without bending the back to much and maintaining a fairly straight spine.  Duncan is very good!


----------



## Badger1777 (Oct 1, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> Are you sure about that&#8230;? It's a lot more complex than you may realise...



Yes. Or at least that's what it used to mean before the interweb, when we used to have to get our info from books written by people who'd actually studied it in depth

I don't doubt that its a lot more complex. There's acrobatics in it and some very advanced escape and evasion techniques, but the actual fighting part is not ninjutsu. I suspect that many schools of ninjutsu incorporate fighting techniques, but those fighting techniques will be borrowed from fighting arts, to supplement the art of stealth that is ninjutsu.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 2, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think it would be stiff as in comparison to what?  A lot of Bujinkan Takedowns are performed without bending the back to much and maintaining a fairly straight spine.  Duncan is very good!



Maybe "stiff" wasn't the right word, I find his action choppy as opposed to smooth.


----------



## KydeX (Oct 2, 2014)

Blindside said:


> Maybe "stiff" wasn't the right word, I find his action choppy as opposed to smooth.


Like Chris is onto, he's demonstrating mostly basic Ninjutsu techniques and principals in the video. Some things are probably "choppy" for demonstration purposes.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 2, 2014)

1992 said:


> Chris, I don't post much but I come to the forum to check the Ninjutsu section from time to time. Your posts are good and very informative, but I have noticed that you seem to be somewhat poisoned against the Bujinkan. Perhaps it is just my perception.  What organization are you a part of? I train in the Bujinkan and train with several others who have previously trained in the Genbukan and Jinenkan.  They say that the training is different but not much else.  Just curious, not trying to start any arguments.



Yeah, I'd say it's largely a perception issue&#8230; believe me, I'm not "poisoned against the Bujinkan"&#8230; I mean, I spent most of the post you responded to praising Darren&#8230; how that can be construed as being "anti-Bujinkan" I don't quite see&#8230; 

For the record, having a difference of opinion isn't the same as being "anti"&#8230; I disagree with a range of aspects in the Jinenkan as well&#8230; and the Genbukan&#8230; and a range of other organisations&#8230; including my own. For that one, follow the link in my signature. Oh, and I saw the PM attempt&#8230; I'll clear some room in case you want to ask anything further.



Badger1777 said:


> Yes. Or at least that's what it used to mean before the interweb, when we used to have to get our info from books written by people who'd actually studied it in depth



Pray tell who these books were written by, and what these books are&#8230;?



Badger1777 said:


> I don't doubt that its a lot more complex. There's acrobatics in it and some very advanced escape and evasion techniques, but the actual fighting part is not ninjutsu. I suspect that many schools of ninjutsu incorporate fighting techniques, but those fighting techniques will be borrowed from fighting arts, to supplement the art of stealth that is ninjutsu.



Not really what I was getting at at all. And that's, to a fair degree, not correct either&#8230;


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Oct 8, 2014)

Blindside said:


> He strikes me as... stiff.  Is this considered a good example?



I think this is an supplemental instructional DVD.  A lot of his motions are done in parts to break it down for the viewer. I've trained with Duncan and he is not stiff when he's doing techniques in class. He's very good and technically one of the best I've trained with outside of the big guys in Japan.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 8, 2014)

Nick Soapdish said:


> I think this is an supplemental instructional DVD.  A lot of his motions are done in parts to break it down for the viewer. I've trained with Duncan and he is not stiff when he's doing techniques in class. He's very good and technically one of the best I've trained with outside of the big guys in Japan.



That makes perfect sense, thank you.


----------

